

The Art of Verbal Intimidation - garbowza
http://www.jaymorrissey.com/2008/01/09/the-art-of-verbal-intimidation-learn-it-and-fight-back/?source=rss

======
pg
"I understand the concern. Though I do think you’re being very emotional right
now. Let’s talk about this once you’ve had a chance to calm down."

I wouldn't recommend trying a passive-aggressive trick like that on someone
unless you were comfortable with having them as an enemy for life. That is a
declaration of war, especially said in front of other people.

~~~
curi
that's an odd choice of metaphor. war and verbal disputes are very different
things.

------
albertcardona
A must read for anyone.

Even if you knew all the tricks already, the article will put words into each
one. And as the saying goes: if you can't name it, you are not fully aware of
it and you can't control it.

